# 3w4?



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

Greatly confused now Bear, and could use your help. I just took a test that said I was a 3w4.

Now, I'm pretty sure I'm an 8w7, but I thought I'd play along with this and see what you guys think, and is it even possible for an ENTP to be a 3w4? (Alexander the Great, Obviously possible)


----------



## 480 (Jan 22, 2009)

Hrmm... I wont go into much detail about this... but for the sake of argument, let's say 8w7 is what you are. But you can also have some 3w4 to you as well. Call it normal (for it is).

Also, this post you made here comes across as a bit type 6 to me as well. Uncertainty... asking others for help. That too is (can be) normal. I've got a bit of 6 to me as well... and I also have a little 3w2. (Showmanship, self depreciating humor).

Anyway, if this is a bit too vague... to bad. Look at it like modes of transportation. And 8w7 is like a car where you spend most of your time. 3w4 can be like a plane, you use one sometimes but not your normal mode. And if I'm right on type 6 for the 3rd aspect, maybe it's like a boat.

Feel free to alter that to whatever way makes sense to you.


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

Ah, I'm pretty sure I'm 8w7. I just saw similarities in them. I figured it was normal. This question is more of a hypothetical one you see. Asking how possible it would be for someone like me or you for example to be a 3w4.

Being you answered in a way that provides me with the information thanks. : ) Just trying to learn. Knowledge > All


----------



## 480 (Jan 22, 2009)

No worries... I was just messing with you--giving you a hard time. The vagueness is to protect the intellectual property of others. Wish I could go into more detail.


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

Aww I got a kitty 

... I mean.. That was off-topic.

Yeah, I understand


----------



## Linesky (Dec 10, 2008)

8w7: more likely.
(3w4: not exactly.)
there. ^^


----------



## amberheadlights (May 16, 2009)

Threes are one of the types least likely to have a strong correlation between enneagram type and MBTI, and in fact some enneagram authors state there is no matching M-B type for three, due to threes adaptability and image orientation, so yes, it would be possible to be an ENTP and 3w4. 

In terms of discerning whether you're a 3 or an 8, I'd look at which triad you belong to. Threes are at the center of the image triad. Image triad (types 2,3 and 4) tends to be more oriented towards external validation and their sense of identity comes from how well their self-image is mirrored back to them by others. Katherine Fauvre, on the "fours" mp3 explains the image triad by saying "in order to be loved for who I am, I must be something that I'm not." That's the essential quandary of image types--the feeling that the inner self can't be loved or accepted unconditionally, so they need to do something externally to get that validation. Gut triad has a completely different focus--they're keenly aware of the boundaries of their body, have an acute sense of self vs other, and tend to be more concerned with issues of autonomy. Also, if you're an 8, your anger will be much more forceful and "in your face." You'll be more concerned with carving out a place for yourself in the world than (as in the case of 3) with how you're coming across to others. Also, the image triad has problems with shame, whereas the gut triad has problems with anger, so looking at the core underlying emotion can help. 

Hope that helps.


----------

